# Man-O-War 18 Skiff



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Picked up a new ride this weekend. Its a Man-O-War Skiff. From what I'm told there was only 8 of them made. its an 2005 with 102 hrs on it. I've only had the chance to test ride it. cant wait to do some fishing in it and see how she performs. Anyone have any other info on this boat? Do’s or Don'ts, modifications?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful boat.

Not sure how many were built but Gausse boats now owns the mold.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I Like it !!!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Awesome boat!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Beautiful boat.
> 
> Not sure how many were built but Gausse boats now owns the mold.


And Gausse builds one hell of a boat!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> And Gausse builds one hell of a boat!


Yes they do, but his was built before they acquired the molds.

Still, his boat was built with incredible detail. Man o war is a hell of a boat.

I have no idea why they disappeared so fast when building such a great boat. Even for a nobody company these boats hold their value incredibly well.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

Hull lines look very similar to a HB Professional. Like it!


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

papapogey said:


> Hull lines look very similar to a HB Professional. Like it!


Yep, with a nose of a Beavertail. I know it turns on a dime when on plan. Anxious to see how she fishes.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Yep, with a nose of a Beavertail. I know it turns on a dime when on plan. Anxious to see how she fishes.


Pick me pick me


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Last 2 posters get to ride along!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2005-man-o-war-skiff.47556/

Click on the link and you will learn a lot about that skiff. The 8 or so skiffs that Raul Mas built are actually better (much lighter) than when Gause took over.

If you scroll down the link you will find an original brochure that you can download and print..

Man-O-War skiff we're very well built and the attention to detail was better the most skiffs of the era..

Enjoy your new skiff..


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Snookdaddy said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2005-man-o-war-skiff.47556/
> 
> Click on the link and you will learn a lot about that skiff. The 8 or so skiffs that Raul Mas built are actually better (much lighter) than when Gause took over.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, looks like a scored a pretty badass skiff after reading that. Its been like Christmas at my house lately with all the packages coming in for the boat. New 9" lowrance, stereo system, etc. I also have some Lithium Batteries coming in for the trolling motor. They weight 20 pounds a piece compared to 60+ a piece.


----------

